# Christianity?



## Dennis1963 (Mar 4, 2008)

Whats everyones take on this? give it a minute it gets.......well...........see for yourself. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nj2JTPjlgk"]YouTube - The crazy christian and mad sermons in South Korea's church[/ame]


----------



## Dennis1963 (Mar 4, 2008)

Dennis1963 said:


> Whats everyones take on this? give it a minute it gets.......well...........see for yourself.
> 
> 
> YouTube - The crazy christian and mad sermons in South Korea's church



Some people who showed me this said, it is the Holy Spirit, good grief!


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Mar 4, 2008)

It seems to be an Asian version of the Hagee, Hinn, Copeland, Rodney Howard-Browne heresy. Completely unbiblical. Demonic.


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 4, 2008)

Dr Mike Kear said:


> It seems to be an Asian version of the Hagee, Hinn, Copeland, Rodney Howard-Browne heresy. Completely unbiblical. Demonic.



The first thing I thought of was demonic. I saw similar behavior in pentacostal meetings in France. It was frightening.


----------



## Dennis1963 (Mar 4, 2008)

Demonic? I agree. I am amazed people who read scripture don't see it!
Delusion?


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't think a lot of those folks have actually been grounded in the word of God, so they are easily deceived.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Mar 4, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> I don't think a lot of those folks have actually been grounded in the word of God, so they are easily deceived.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 4, 2008)

Man! You presbyterians sure get excited in your worship services! Where does _that_ fit in the RPW?


----------



## CalvinisticCumberland (Mar 4, 2008)

When I saw that I immediately thought Demonic. Even in this distant video form it was eerily palpable. 






Dennis1963 said:


> Whats everyones take on this? give it a minute it gets.......well...........see for yourself.
> 
> 
> YouTube - The crazy christian and mad sermons in South Korea's church


----------



## sastark (Mar 5, 2008)

Demonic? Really? No. I don't think so. Never chalk up to demonic activity that which can be accounted for by man's total depravity. 

What we have in this video people rolling around on the floor like idiots. Do we have Scriptural evidence that this is the result of demonic possession? Note how controlled this "chaos" is. No one runs into anyone else. No one is hurt. Only one person on stage is "slain". No one from the crowd is allowed on stage, and no one from the crowd even attempts to get on stage, because they know there is security that will prevent them from doing so. If they are conscious of these things, they are not demon possessed.

This is not idiots being influenced by demons. This is just idiots.


----------



## CalvinisticCumberland (Mar 5, 2008)

You are correct, I cannot say it is demonic based on an impression or feeling. After watching it again, although I may be wrong, I still am sticking with my first impression. 

At the very least I believe this kind of behavior, though, is rooted in a lie. The kind of lie that the great deceiver would readily attempt to propagate through people that are dangerously ignorant in the faith. 





sastark said:


> Demonic? Really? No. I don't think so. Never chalk up to demonic activity that which can be accounted for by man's total depravity.
> 
> What we have in this video people rolling around on the floor like idiots. Do we have Scriptural evidence that this is the result of demonic possession? Note how controlled this "chaos" is. No one runs into anyone else. No one is hurt. Only one person on stage is "slain". No one from the crowd is allowed on stage, and no one from the crowd even attempts to get on stage, because they know there is security that will prevent them from doing so. If they are conscious of these things, they are not demon possessed.
> 
> This is not idiots being influenced by demons. This is just idiots.


----------



## sastark (Mar 5, 2008)

CalvinisticCumberland said:


> At the very least I believe this kind of behavior, though, is rooted in a lie. The kind of lie that the great deceiver would readily attempt to propagate through people that are dangerously ignorant in the faith.





Absolutely in agreement there, brother!


----------



## Josiah (Mar 5, 2008)

*Immediate thought*:

May the Lord lift the veil of confusion and error from these people's eyes


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 5, 2008)

Josiah said:


> *Immediate thought*:
> 
> May the Lord lift the veil of confusion and error from these people's eyes



I agree.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 5, 2008)

Bizzare!

We've got some really sharp Bible scholars here, but this challenge might even stump them. If you had to justify from the scriptures that behavior, which I'd guess those people would, what scriptures can you think of that would even remotely justify what kind of behavior?


----------



## sastark (Mar 5, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Bizzare!
> 
> We've got some really sharp Bible scholars here, but this challenge might even stump them. If you had to justify from the scriptures that behavior, which I'd guess those people would, what scriptures can you think of that would even remotely justify what kind of behavior?



"Lord, have mercy on my son, for he is an epileptic and suffers severely; for he often falls into the fire and often into the water."

Matt 17:15


----------



## blhowes (Mar 5, 2008)

sastark said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> > Bizzare!
> ...



Well, that's certainly an appropriate verse.


----------

